# Swing speed.



## EaseNgrace (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, I popped into AG today to have a quick look around and have my swing speed measured.
I've mentionned to them before that im saving up for a new set of irons but I think because they new I wasn't going to make a purchase today they were a bit brief to say the least.
I hit 3 balls with a 6 iron, 3 with a rescue wood and about a minute later the guys conclusion was "your average is 110mph, you need a regular shaft for both irons and woods".
I felt like he was going to follow that with, now go away and come back when you have some money.
What I was confused about is I was under the impression that over 100mph and stiff would be better suited, I have a variety of shafts on the clubs i've accumulated over the years and I hit the stiff shafted ones more consistently. 
Any advice?


----------



## Andy (Sep 11, 2009)

Don't trust AG as far as you can throw them.

Bunch of fuds.

Andy


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 11, 2009)

pretty simple, you've answered your own question - go somewhere else.

110 with a 6-iron is seriously fast, bear in mind it's 6 in. shorter than a driver from which you could expect that sort of speed. I wouldn't trust those figures.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 11, 2009)

The speeds were actually a bit less than I expected, I do have a very fast follow through. I know it doesn't directly affect distances but I was hitting a 6 iron around 200 yards on the range today.
I did get the impression he didn't know what he was on about though, He kept referring to a wall chart rather than his own knowledge.
I think i'll ignore it, trouble is it's the only golf shop in Norwich (I think) so when it comes to buying my irons im going to have to say contradict his advice and say I want stiff.


----------



## jammydodger (Sep 11, 2009)

Theres plenty of pro shops in the area that will give you better service than going to AG. Why not go up the new Premier Golf Center at Blofield , its just opened up and is state of the art. Got specialist short game area, brand new bays plus a technical bay with all sorts of high tech stuff to check your swing etc etc


----------



## andiritchie (Sep 11, 2009)

I bet only about 5% of the guys on here swing there driver on here at 110mph.

Myself when fitted i swung the 6 iron at 96mph and got a x shaft 

Ag just want your off the rack quick sales,if you are after new clubs seeks local pro or go to a independant fitter and they will get you set up properly


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 11, 2009)

Thats an idea, I've been working in Blofield recently. We had a quick look after work one day but didn't go in as it looked a bit posh to go in with cement stained work clothes. 
Sounds like a good place to have some lessons too.


----------



## andiritchie (Sep 11, 2009)

Cement stained are you a brickie?


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 11, 2009)

Yes mate, Me my 3 brothers and my Dad (who has now retired). All brickies.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 11, 2009)

I think you have some up what I've felt about AG and their C/F skills nicely. I've had two custom fits with AG and I urge anyone on here thinking about getting it done to avoide them. Go to a local pro for some good solid one to one advice or utilise something like Blofield which sounds the dogs.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 12, 2009)

If you swing a driver 110mph then you need at least a stiff shaft in it... and in your other woods. Irons are a bit more fickle, go too stiff and you might not be able to hit them. If you're hitting a 6-iron 200 yards then use whatever shaft you have in it already!!!


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 12, 2009)

110mph with a six iron???
Are you Billy Whizz??

At my C/F session with Mizuno I was swinging my 6 iron wayyyyy less than that and I doubt if my driver swing speed is anywhere near it.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 12, 2009)

He was so brief he didn't actually say the 6 iron speed, but 110 was the average of all 6 hits with both clubs, I think.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 12, 2009)

Sorry mate, there is no way you have a 110 mph swing speed with a 6 iron or a rescue. If you did, then your driver speed would be in the order of 130 mph and Alvaro Quiros would watch you hit. Maybe they estimated driver speed. The usually accepted equation is that 6 iron speed is 85% of driver speed. 

So your driver speed may be 110 mph, which is only a couple of mph below Tour average. If so, you probably carry the ball 260-270 off the tee.

As for AG, they want to sell you something. If they had a set of ladies clubs they wanted rid, guess what the prescription would be? They also sometimes inflate the specs on the machine to give flattering results. This can be done by modifying the settings. I have about 102 mph driver speed, which carries the ball about 240. However I can carry it 260-270 at AG. 

110 mph driver speed is probably in X stiff territory, depending on the shaft, but perhaps stiff in a strong or heavy shaft. Never regular. 

Go to a proper fitting centre.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 12, 2009)

Currently, I am hitting a 5i about 200. That said, the ground is rock hard, with alot of run. My driver swing speed is 96mph. Driver = stiff, irons = regular.

Both were c/f at Titleist.

Go find someone who can c/f properly, not AG. Distances at the moment are a bit flattering.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah im not going to take those figures as gospel. You're about right on the driver distance, I average 280 carry but my current driver has a regular shaft and I can only keep it under control if I hold back a bit. When I can afford it I think it would pay to have a fitting session for both irons and a driver I might even gain a bit of distance and control along with the peace of mind that the bit of kit im using is suited to me.
Isn't it disgusting that AG are continuing to provide such an inadequate service.


----------



## JustOne (Sep 12, 2009)

I had my driver swing measured at 112mph at a demo day and they recommended an X flex shaft (stiffer than stiff). Whatever your 6-iron swing speed is it won't be 110mph, but no worries there if you're already hitting it well.


----------



## Ethan (Sep 12, 2009)

Yeah im not going to take those figures as gospel. You're about right on the driver distance, I average 280 carry but my current driver has a regular shaft and I can only keep it under control if I hold back a bit. When I can afford it I think it would pay to have a fitting session for both irons and a driver I might even gain a bit of distance and control along with the peace of mind that the bit of kit im using is suited to me.
Isn't it disgusting that AG are continuing to provide such an inadequate service.
		
Click to expand...

Good hitters can handle a soft flex if they have a smooth swing, but most of the rest of us would struggle. You may get a bit more distance with a softer shaft (assuming you don't get too much spin and lose distance by ballooning) but you usually sacrifice control. I have 102 mph driver and I wouldn't touch the standard Cally regular, and probably not the stiff either.

If you go somewhere with a launch monitor and an outdoor range so the ball flight can be seen rather than just calculated, a decent pro will be able to give you something that optimises your driving. A shaft change might be enough and could be fairly cheap. 

AG are in the business of shifting clubs. I played with a guy who was built like a brick outhouse, and crushed the ball, probably close to 110 mph. He had Rifle 6.5 (closer to X than S) shafts in his irons which he hit well but he was hitting his hybrid all over the place.

It was a Nicklaus hybrid with a crap shaft in A flex, that is between R and Ladies and suitable for swing speeds in the low-mid 80s. He told me he was fitted by AG for it. I told him he was ripped off blind, and he should take it back and get a refund and complain like mad. 

He would have been better off going in with a blindfold and picking something at random.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 15, 2009)

I visited Norfolk Premier Golf yesterday, Wow what a setup they have. I know where i'll be going to get fitted now, im also keen on the idea of some lessons having seen their short game/chipping area, and the range looks great too.


----------



## Pants (Sep 15, 2009)

I average 280 carry but my current driver has a regular shaft and I can only keep it under control if I hold back a bit.
		
Click to expand...

Wow.  280 yd carry and you are holding back.    

I can only dream of anything more than 200 yds total, including run, in these current very dry conditions


----------



## EaseNgrace (Sep 15, 2009)

Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be saving me many shots at the moment, Im all power and no finesse at the moment but with a few hundred hours of practice  I may have a complete game one day.
I must admit it is the part of my game I enjoy most when im feeling confident and having the choice of going for the green on par 4's. I was pin high on  a 350 yard par 4 (with the wind behind) last Sunday.


----------



## viscount17 (Sep 16, 2009)

I was pin high on  a 350 yard par 4 (with the wind behind) last Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

I hate you!


----------

